# Bet it would be hard to get stuck!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Though i think there is some that could do it....This is for sale i think it was 1500. they are called goats i guess


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

$1500 is way to much.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea it kinda looks like scrap metal with tracks lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah ill stick with my brute


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

def sticking with the brute.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep looks like a POS to me... haha.. something put together from scrap tractor parts in a shed. I bet it would get stuck easy b/c of the weight.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

this is what the guy siad, This is used to carry poles across swamps....don't kow just what he said. Told him i would give him 50 bucks...he didn't like that


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I still think that would be to much. What a POS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... Now I'm not saying I wouldnt attemp to build something like that in my spare time i fI had crap laying around... lol I just wouldnt buy it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Did anyone notice that the main platfrom looks like a table , wheres the seat , where is the joystick to drive it and it looks like he has a huge lawn mower engine on it to power it . id pay a penny for it . thats just my .02


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone should kick that guy!!!!!!!!!




Just sayin'


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

cojack said:


> this is what the guy siad, This is used to carry poles across swamps....don't kow just what he said. Told him i would give him 50 bucks...he didn't like that


Poles through a swamp? Fence poles? In the 30s?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

These are the kinds of tracks they use in the swamps and marshes here.




















When you try something else this is what happens.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I need one of those.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if Wilco would make a small set for an ATV. They are pontoons so you will float and the tracks paddle. It would be a hell of a conversation piece. It would give a whole new meaning to that shirt that says "Don't Follow Me!"


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummm, Ler her paddle? Sounds gay.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope, doesn't apply. lol


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Tracks are all about distributing weight evenly so that the machine doesn't break the surface of the terrain. If the mini-tonka toy works then it does. I'd rather watch him attempt to cross the swamp than me try to drive it myself.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Masher said:


> These are the kinds of tracks they use in the swamps and marshes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLY! yup those should get the job done.. well inless you are the guy in the last pic


----------

